

How Microsoft Hit CTRL+ALT+DEL on Windows Phone - Garbage
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/11/making-windows-phone-7/

======
nayanshah
It still isn't too late even though iPhone captures a major share of the
market.

